
Show HN: Lama.io – Adblock Creative Manager - lgl
https://lama.io/faq
======
lgl
Hi hn, I've built this as a side project. It's still in early stage and yes, I
know it's a controversial subject and these types of systems are often frowned
upon here and in more technical corners of the web. This is basically just a
simple tool to manage several creatives instead of set it and forget it
"you're using adblock" type messages or other more complex ad-replacement or
acceptable ads services that have been increasingly found across the web. It's
mostly for hands-on publishers that are looking for new or better ways to
engage their adblock traffic. I can answer any questions about the service or
website.

~~~
Sunset
How are you going to sidestep the first thing that will happen. That is your
messages getting adblocked in the main lists themselves?

~~~
lgl
Hi, not sure I understood what you meant by "messages" in this case but there
are no predefined messages, customers can choose to show or write whatever
they want. The system does use regular html classes to define zones and those
could potentially get blocked on a list. The system allows customers to change
those classes as needed.

